# S3 Needs a Forum



## 74opus (Jul 13, 2004)

With all the banter about S3 in the last 2 weeks, especially today, I feel it's high time that S3 gets its own forum.

1. This will give one location for the latest info.

2. The other forums will get less clog from S3 traffic.

I have nothing against the S3, but it's difficult lately to sort through the "S3 clutter".
(And now I've learned that I can't afford it anywho.....)

Just my $.02


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmm. I dunno. Maybe a temp forum, but I think it's pretty much covered under HDTV TiVo units.

S2 doesn't have it's own forum, FWIW.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

a dedicated S3 forum is necessary. The posts are spread all over the coffe house and HDTV sections. Many duplicates because of this.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

tunnelengineer said:


> a dedicated S3 forum is necessary. The posts are spread all over the coffe house and HDTV sections. Many duplicates because of this.


That's always been the case with all current and previous TiVo powered DVRs. Adding a S3 forum separate from the exisiting HD TiVo forum won't change that. You'll STILL see posts about the S3 in Coffee House, help forum, etc.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2004)

I want an s4 forum.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

perhaps delete the tivo coffee house forum and make a s2 and s3 forum. someone mentioned that the s3 is covered under the HDTV forum, wont that cause some confusion with the series 3 and the directivo hr10-250? a SD SA tivo and directivo and seperate, shouldnt the HD tivos?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Chris Blount (in a Coffee House sticky) said:


> New TiVo series 3 forum!
> 
> With the release of the new TiVo series 3, we have created a new discussion forum for standalone TiVo powered HD PVR's! Please divert any discussion about the Series 3 to this newly created forum. You can find the forum HERE.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like the forum was created...


----------

